# Rogue Planet Concept Artwork Needed



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going to throw it out there and see if anyone wants to crack out some concept art for Rogue Planet?


For those wondering its a game I've been developing for the past 7 or 8 months.

The story is this....

A planet is being used as a penal colony. It's ruled by a government who use throw criminals on it. Theres criminals band together in small settlements and fight. 

The government used to inhabit the land but abandoned it following an apocalyptic disaster. They now film the conflicts between the prisoners and broadcast it around the galaxy. They ensure the fighting continues by giving food and supplies to the victors in staged meetings between the settlements.

The land is jungly and overgrown.

The people are mostly human but there are several mutants and zombie style rotters around.

The settlements have access to vehicles and machinery left over by the ruined cities.



So....what kind of theme are we looking for?


Really nothng is set in stone. Ideally I'd like the concept art to help shape the theme of the game. I'm thinking mad max versus running man versus predator style rainforest interspersed with ruined overgrown cities.


Anyway, I figure this might just fall on deaf ears but anything you can throw together would be awesome!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you tried hauling arse on DeviantART mate? There's usually a load of post apocalypse nerds painting pictures of leather clad babes holding some fuck off hand cannon.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Not a bad idea. I had a look through it but I'd love to have some heresy members involved in the process. 

I'm very tempted to move the development forums over here actually...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`d be willing, but I can only offer sketches I`m afraid, and not to the standard you`d see from most others here. 

If you want, I`ll try, but my drawing style is rather cartoonish. See _Sketches from the Serpent_ down the page and you`ll see. 

Other than that, there are folks on dA who do commission work and requests if you ask nicely.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

and pay handsomely too...

If there was a budget I wouldnt of posted this thread


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Fair enough, you want it for free? Sure, I`m already donating money, I guess time, energy and creativity can be donated as well.  


On a serious note, do you have a timeframe in mind?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

I posted this on the Rogue Planet forums ages ago but I'm not sure if you've seen it or not so I'll post it here as well.










I mostly just do sketches whenever I feel like it but I might do some more if you like this one.

EDIT:

I just did a few pieces in Photoshop, let me know if you like them

This is a kind of steampunk electric gun









Some sort of barbarian abhuman









A cultist


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure! I can make something up when i buy a WACOM tablet. For now, my deviantART page!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Serpion5 said:


> Fair enough, you want it for free? Sure, I`m already donating money, I guess time, energy and creativity can be donated as well.
> 
> 
> On a serious note, do you have a timeframe in mind?


Nah not really, its been running since April last year. I'm just throwing it out there for people to draw shit.

Hell, people draw GW fanart for free, at least this is getting published...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This sounds interesting... Most interesting... Might have to try doing something... Something original, for thats kind of what this is, right? Something original?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry for the manga-ness of it, but I drew a couple of people yesterday, and figured maybe I could give the chick a lasgun instead of the shiv she originally had. The bloke still has a shiv though.


----------

